# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Գուշակիր Ֆուտբոլիստին նկարով

## Cesare

Ես դնում եմ մի նկար դուք փորձում եք գուշակել: Գուշակողը կպահի նոր նկար, լավ?
 :Hands Up: ____________________________ :Tongue: ______________ _______________ :Hands Up:

----------


## Cesare

Հա լավ թեման դուրներդ չի գալիս, թե նկարը դժվար ա:  :Sad:  :Sad: 
Եթե II-ը, ապա John-ին խաբար արեք վռազ կասի, եթե չասի իմ կողմից լավ ամոթանք տվեք:                                     :Smile:  :Angry2: 
Եթե I-ը ուրեմն լավ չի (Հուսամ, որ II-ն ա, դե ձեզ տեսնեմ):   :Sad:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Ես դնում եմ մի նկար դուք փորձում եք գուշակել: Գուշակողը կպահի նոր նկար, լավ?
> __________________________________________ _______________


Չելսիիցա՞ :Think:

----------


## Guest

Shon-Write Philips

Եթե տառասխալ չեմ արել, ինքն ա  :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

> Shon-Write Philips
> 
> Եթե տառասխալ չեմ արել, ինքն ա


Ճիշտ ա, բայց տառասխալ արել ես, ոչ թե Write այլ Wright, ինքը Ran Wright-ի տղեն ա: :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 

Դու նկար դիր:

----------


## Guest

Բա է՞ս ով ա:

----------


## Cesare

:Smile:  :LOL:  :Smile: Դիդիե Դրոգբա, միանշանակ :Smile:  :LOL:  :Smile:

----------


## Guest

> Դիդիե Դրոգբա, միանշանակ


Համաձայն եմ, որ հեշտ էր: Search տալուց առաջինը էտ բերեց  :Wink:  ես ել ալարկոտ եմ…

Ի դեպ, բացի քեզանից ու Հովսեփիս, ես էլ եմ լավ երկրպագու Չելսիի…

…էտքան լավ, որ Ֆիլիպսի անունը չգիըտեի ոնց ա գրվում :LOL:

----------


## Cesare

Դե գուշակեք >>>>>>>

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Դե գուշակեք >>>>>>>


Ֆլողոն Մալուդա  :Think:

----------


## Cesare

Չե!
 :Tongue: :

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

saloman kalou :Think:

----------


## John

> saloman kalou


Մարկոյի փոխարեն ասեմ՝ չէ, Սալամոնը ավելի սևա… իսկ էսի ոնց որ թե Բեն Սահարնա

----------


## Cesare

Չեեեեեեեեեեեե!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Tongue: 

Ասեմ որ Չելսիից ա: :LOL:

----------


## John

> Չեեեեեեեեեեեե!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ասեմ որ Չելսիից ա:


Սկոթ Սինգլեր  :Smile:  որպեսզի թեման չվերածվի «Գուշակիր Չելսիի Ֆուտբոլիստին նկարով », ես ուրիշ թիմից ֆուտբոլիստի նկար կդնեմ  :Smile:

----------


## John

Գուշակեք  :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

> Սկոթ Սինգլեր  որպեսզի թոման չվերածվի «Գուշակիր Չելսիի Ֆուտբոլիստին նկարով », ես ուրիշ թիմից ֆուտբոլիստի նկար կդնեմ


Ինձ ես ասում լավ չեմ գրում: :Smile: 
Սկոտ Սինկլեր: Ճիշտ ա:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Գուշակեք


Էդգար Մանուչարյան ???????????????? :Think:

----------


## John

ճիշտա… Հայկո ջան նենց նկար դիր՝ որ գոնե 2-3 օր մտածենք…

----------


## Cesare

Դե փոձեք գուշակել… էս մեկը դժվարա ահագին

----------


## Taurus

Հիլարիո ?

----------


## John

> Հիլարիո ?


ճիշտա Էդո ջան… քո հերթնա

----------


## Cesare

> ճիշտա Էդո ջան… քո հերթնա


Ճիշտա, որ ճիշտա      :LOL: 
Ետ նկարը ես դրել եի JOHN-ի խնդրանքով:
Դե նկար դիր:

----------


## Cesare

Դե նոր նկար դիր այ ես կդնեմ:

----------


## Cesare

Շատ հեշտ ա, բայց դրեցի ով 100 տոկոս գիտի թող գրի գիտի նայենք քանի հոգի գիտի լավ ???  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

Չլինի դժվարանում եք ????

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Շատ հեշտ ա, բայց դրեցի ով 100 տոկոս գիտի թող գրի գիտի նայենք քանի հոգի գիտի լավ ???


էս ո՞վ ա էս խեղջ ֆուտբոլիստը   :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Cesare

> էս ո՞վ ա էս խեղջ ֆուտբոլիստը


Էս Ֆուտբոլիստը խեղճ ???????????? :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Կյանքում չհավատաս !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
Էս իսկականից չգիտեք ?????????????

----------


## John

արա՜… Էրիկ Կանտոնա… շատ խեղճ տղայա…  :LOL:

----------


## Cesare

> արա՜… Էրիկ Կանտոնա… շատ խեղճ տղայա…


Խեղճ տղեն դարդին չդիմացավ _ չաղացավ :Sad:  :Sad: 
Դե դիր նկարը:

----------


## John

Ահա և հաջորդ նկարը

----------


## Cesare

> Ահա և հաջորդ նկարը


Այ սա արդեն լուրջ ա: :Think: 
Դեմքը ճիշտն ասած ծանոթ ա: :Think: 
Բաըց ով ա չեմ կարա ասեմ: :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

Գորան Պանդև ?

----------


## Cesare

Արամիկը ըլներ կասեր դառը դեմք ա: :Ok: 
Ինտուիցիաս ասում ա, որ հայ ա: :Smile: 
Մտքիս կա, որ Այաքից ա: :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 57 վայրկյան անց



> Գորան Պանդև ?


100 տոկոս Պանդևն ա:

նկար դնելու իրավունքը անցավ Tinto Brass_ին:

----------


## John

> Գորան Պանդև ?


ճիշտ է  :Smile:   հերթը քոնն է

----------


## Cesare

> ճիշտ է  հերթը քոնն է


Նենց գրիր ճիշտ ա ոնց որ ինձ ցես ճանաչում : :Angry2:

----------


## Սերխիո

կներեք, բայց ետ նակար դնելու  ձըև չգիտեմ :Blush:

----------


## John

> կներեք, բայց ետ նակար դնելու  ձըև չգիտեմ


երբ որ սեղնում ես «պատասխանել» գրառում անելու տեղից մի քիչ ներքև գրվածա «ղեկավարել կցոդները» սեղմի դրա վրա ու կոմպիդ միջից կամ լինկը գրելով դիր նկարը: «կատարել գրառում»-ից հետո հայտնվում է գրառմանդ տակ  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

Հը չստացվեց ????

----------


## Սերխիո

ստացվեց

----------


## Cesare

> ստացվեց ?


2 նկար եղավ: Տակինը Դավիդ Ջինոլա:
Վերեվիը չգիտեմ:
JOHN ոչինչ _________ մասին:

Հասկացար ??? :Ok:

----------


## Սերխիո

մոռացել էի անունը ջնջել :Think:  համել Ջինոլա է :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Վերևինը`3443 :LOL:

----------


## Cesare

Ինքը որ թվի ֆուտբոլիստ ա ???

----------


## Սերխիո

ՄՅ չի, պորտուգալակն ա

----------


## Davo'o

Սիմաո Սաբրոզա

----------


## Սերխիո

Ճիշտ ա  ռոսոների ջան :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

> Ճիշտ ա ռոսոների ջան


Հո հա դու չես պահելու, որ ճիշտ ա, թող ինքը պահի: :Nono:

----------


## Davo'o

Իրժի Յարոշիկ: Հերիք ա տարվա լավագույն պրոֆֆուտբոլիստին սենց հեշտ բաներ հարցնեք :Hands Up: : ՀԻմա իմ հերթն ա: Մի րոպե համբերություն  :Tongue:

----------


## Davo'o

Խնդրեմ

----------


## Cesare

> Խնդրեմ


 :Smile: 
Դու_Դու ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
ՉԵ~Ե ինքը չի: :Sad:

----------


## Davo'o

> Դու_Դու ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ՉԵ~Ե ինքը չի:




 :Tongue:  դու էլ գիտես էտ պատմությունը լօլ

Ավելացվել է 33 վայրկյան անց
Ճիշտ է, հաշվում ենք  :Ok:

----------


## John

> դու էլ գիտես էտ պատմությունը լօլ
> 
> Ավելացվել է 33 վայրկյան անց
> Ճիշտ է, հաշվում ենք


էդ պատմությունը ես եմ իրան պատմել  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

> դու էլ գիտես էտ պատմությունը լօլ
> 
> Ավելացվել է 33 վայրկյան անց
> Ճիշտ է, հաշվում ենք


Լավ պատմություն ա:

----------


## Cesare

Դե լավագույն պրոֆֆուտբոլիստ ...........................

----------


## John

Արա Հայկո սրան ուրդու՞ց ես պեղել  :LOL:  իմ արև դեմքա  :LOL:

----------


## Cesare

> Արա Հայկո սրան ուրդու՞ց ես պեղել  իմ արև դեմքա


Մեր ախպոր լավ ախպերն ա: :LOL:

----------


## Davo'o

Հենց նոր հիշեցի, որ ամենադժվար նկարների հարցում պրոֆֆուտբոլի վիկտորինայի ժամանակ ինձ օգնել է Tinto Brass-ը:  :Smile:  Ու՞ր ես Տինտո: 
Բայց ծանոթ ա դեմքը:

----------


## Cesare

> Հենց նոր հիշեցի, որ ամենադժվար նկարների հարցում պրոֆֆուտբոլի վիկտորինայի ժամանակ ինձ օգնել է Tinto Brass-ը:  Ու՞ր ես Տինտո: 
> Բայց ծանոթ ա դեմքը:


ԴԵ Tinto:

Ես դուրս եմ գալիս պատասխանները կնայեմ վաղը(եթե լինեն լավ կատակ եմ անում), բայց ետքան ել դժվար չի:

----------


## REAL_ist

ես չլնի Ջորջ Վեանա?

----------


## Աբելյան

ինձ էլ ա տենց թվում (ձեռին ոսկե գնդակ չլներ տենաս ոնց էինք իմանալու)  :Think:

----------


## Cesare

Ջորջ Վեա ???___ :LOL: 
ՉԵԵԵ !!!_____ :LOL: 
_____ :Tongue: _____

----------


## Cesare

Հուշում կտամ մեր <<ախպերը>> Էսսիենն ա :___ :Think:  :Ok:  :Think: 
Բավականին լավ հուշում ա !!!

----------


## Amaru

Հո պատահաբար Լասանա Դիարան չի՞  :Blush:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

հիմա ինչ Էսսիեննա?

----------


## Cesare

> հիմա ինչ Էսսիեննա?


Էսսիեի <<ախպերն>> ա:  :Smile: 
Պատահաբար ?? Չե Լասանան չի :  :Tongue: 
Davo'o Proffoօtball-ի հարցերն ա դժվար, թե իմ ?? :LOL:  :Lol2: 
Առաջ դե գուշակեք ___________ :Clapping: :

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

անունը Մուհամեդա սազում շաաատ   :LOL:

----------


## Cesare

> անունը Մուհամեդա սազում շաաատ


Չե Աբդուլ ա !!!   :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
_________ :Tongue: __________
Մի հատ ել հուշում տամ իրա անունը շաաա~տ հայտնի ա :
Իր անվանակցի, բայց ոչ ազգակցի միջոցով :
_________ :Tongue: __________

Մտածեք մտածեք մեկա չեք ջոգի :  :Think:  :Think:

----------


## Cesare

Երևի նկարը մոռացաք նորից ցույց տամ :   :Tongue:

----------


## Amaru

Էս ինչ գեշ ա  :LOL: 
Հուշումները, հույս ունեմ, որ չեն սպառվել  :Blush:

----------


## Cesare

Էլ ինչ ասեմ ?? Գանայից ա : Կօֆեի հետ լավ ա :
Մյուս նկարնել եմ ես պահելու:

----------


## Amaru

Աաաա, իմացա, բայց դե չեմ ասի...  :LOL:  Թող գուշակեն ուրիշները  :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

կարողա Երիկ Ադդոնա?
բայց գնդակը տուտ պրիչոմ?

----------


## Amaru

Չէ, ինքը չի  :Smile: 
Մի քանի տարի անընդմեջ Աֆրիկայի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ ա ճանաչվել, չէ՞, Մարկո  :Blush: 

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
Աաաա... մի հոսքով Աբեդի Պելեն ա
իրան դեմքով չգիտեի, էտքան հուշումներից հետո նոր հիշերցի, որ էլի Պելե կար  :Blush:

----------


## Cesare

> Չէ, ինքը չի 
> Մի քանի տարի անընդմեջ Աֆրիկայի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ ա ճանաչվել, չէ՞, Մարկո 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
> Աաաա... մի հոսքով Աբեդի Պելեն ա
> իրան դեմքով չգիտեի, էտքան հուշումներից հետո նոր հիշերցի, որ էլի Պելե կար


Հալալա Amaru  :Yahoo:  հիմա հերթը քոննա :  :Ok:

----------


## Amaru

Մերսի  :Smile: 
Գուշակեք  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Դարկո Կովաչեվիչ

----------


## Amaru

ԱպԼես, ինքն ա  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> ԱպԼես, ինքն ա


 :Blush: 
ես էլ իմ կողմից նկար

----------


## Cesare

Դե լավ քանի որ ասել եի ես կպահեմ ահա դե փորձեք կռահել  :Think: 

Չեի տեսել որ պահել եք, քոնը հետո իմը :

----------


## REAL_ist

Օդոնկորնա վայթմ

----------


## Cesare

> Օդոնկորնա վայթմ


Ինքնա լավա որ դու ասեցիր, իսկ քոնը ..... չգիտեմ  :Sad: 

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> ես էլ իմ կողմից նկար


 
Ոնց որ Ֆավալիի պապը լինի : :LOL:

----------


## Amaru

Բոբան  :Smile:   (ինչ-որ ախմախ անուն ունի, չեմ հիշում  :Blush:  )

----------


## Cesare

Լեոնարդոնա ??
Չե~ե իզուր ել գրեցի :

Ավելացվել է 46 վայրկյան անց
Իվան Ցարեվիչն ա ??

----------


## Amaru

Ո՞վ ա  :Smile:

----------


## Shauri

Գաիսկա Մենդիետա  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Բոբան   (ինչ-որ ախմախ անուն ունի, չեմ հիշում  )


Զվոնիմիրա անունը :Smile: ճիշտ էլ հիշում էիր ախմախությունը :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

ևս մեկ նկար

----------


## Սերխիո

Այտոր Կարանակ ? :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

դե տանջվեք, մաքսիմում Դավոն ասի,

----------


## Սերխիո

սրա վրա էլ գլուխ ջարդեք, մինչև վաղը կգամ կասեմ :LOL:

----------


## Amaru

Պրն պատմաբան, գուցե հուշեի՞ք  :Blush:  Խնդրում եմ  :Blush:

----------


## Armenie En Force

:Hands Up: Ոտերի տեղն էլ խոզի Ոտ կդնենք :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Davo'o

> Davo'o Proffoօtball-ի հարցերն ա դժվար, թե իմ ??:



Քո հարցերը  :Smile:  Բայց դե մեջը մի  բան լինի դրանք էլ կպատասխանեմ :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

> Քո հարցերը  Բայց դե մեջը մի բան լինի դրանք էլ կպատասխանեմ


Հա լա~ավ հանաք եի անում  : :Smile:  :Tongue:  :Smile:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

օվա? :Smile:

----------


## BOBO

> օվա?


Ես ոնց որ Կասսանոն ըլնի: Թե Տոտին ա?  :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

Անահիտ ջան վերևինը Սելտաի խաղացող ա, մյուսը Կիևի Դինամոյի, հը ?   ռոսոների Դավօ'օ դե պատասխանի :Angry2:

----------


## REAL_ist

առաջինը իմացա Բորխանա Սելտայի 4 համարը,
2-րդը կորողա Ռուդոլֆոյա ինչա,մեկը կար տենց անունով բրազիլացի

----------


## Սերխիո

> առաջինը իմացա Բորխանա Սելտայի 4 համարը,
> 2-րդը կորողա Ռուդոլֆոյա ինչա,մեկը կար տենց անունով բրազիլացի


Բորխա Օբուենա :Hands Up: 

Ռուդոլֆո ? :Think:  ծ :Nono:

----------


## Amaru

«Դինամոյում» սևուկ Ռոդրիգո կար... բայց ինքը, ինչքան հիշում եմ, նենց մի քիչ Ադրիանոյին էր նման «ինտերի»  :Think:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

> Ես ոնց որ Կասսանոն ըլնի: Թե Տոտին ա?


Տօտտինա

----------


## Հենո

:Hands Up:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

> 


Կներես Որ Թիմիցա Շատ ծանոթ դեմքա :Smile:  կարողա ֆրանսիացիա?

----------


## REAL_ist

ես տվար Զալայետանա,
իրա ոսկե գոլով Ռեալին 4 տարի առաջ դուս թողեց ՉԼ-ից :Angry2:

----------


## Սերխիո

Կիևի խաղացողը Կառլոս Կորեան է  :Ok: 

դե սա ասեք -հեշտ է :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

Լուիս Բոա Մորտե

----------


## Armenie En Force

> Լուիս Բոա Մորտե


Ինքնա  :Ok: , նկար դիր

----------


## REAL_ist

հեշտոտա

----------


## Taurus

Iglesias

----------


## REAL_ist

> Iglesias


չե այ ապպեր ինչ Իգլեսիաս :LOL: 
ժամանակակից ֆուտբոլիստա

----------


## Աբելյան

Ռաուլ Տամուդոյին նմանացրեցի  :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

Կարողա <<սպորտինգի>> Լիեդսոնն ա ?
Հ.Գ. նկարները պարզոտ ու մեծ դրեք

----------


## REAL_ist

ոչ Տամուդոնա ոչ էլ Լիեդսոնը

ես էլ մեծ տարբերակը

----------


## Սերխիո

իմ մոտ մեծ նկարը չի բացում  :Angry2: 
 երկրորդ փորձ-Սոլանո :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

չե,Սոլանոն էլ չի
լավ միատ հուշում Իսպանիայի առաջնությունումա խաղում
p.s.
Սենց երևումա նկարը?

----------


## Սերխիո

Սելտայից Իռինեյն ա, այ ես նկարով լավ երևաց

----------


## REAL_ist

նետ
բայց եքքա մոտ ես :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> նետ
> բայց եքքա մոտ ես


էէէէէէէէէ , էլ չեմ ձգում  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

լավ սպասենք,գուշակողներ կլինեն երևի

----------


## Սերխիո

Բայց հաստատ բրազիացի ա ու Սելտայից

----------


## Array

> Բայց հաստատ բրազիացի ա ու Սելտայից


Ատամներից զգացիր :Lol2:

----------


## Սերխիո

ետ հայտնի փաստ ա,որ դրանք խամյակ են :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

սա ով է ?

----------


## Սերխիո

սա արդեն լուրջ :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Fernando Llorente հաստատ

----------


## Սերխիո

ՍԱ ?

----------


## REAL_ist

Ստիվեն Ապպիա

----------


## Սերխիո

Ճիշտ է
դե լավ,հիմա դու դիր

----------


## REAL_ist

անցածը իմացող չկար,Նենեն էր Սելտայից
դե ես գուշակեք`

----------


## John

էսի էն երկու մետրանոց պաշտպաննա՞

----------


## REAL_ist

չե ապեր կիսապաշտպանա,ու բոյը երևի մի 1.70 կլինի

----------


## Սերխիո

էսի կարծեմ բրիտանացի ա ?

----------


## Taurus

Ոնց որ թե Ֆրանսիայից ա խաղում

----------


## REAL_ist

Ֆրանսիացիա,հիմա Անգլիայումա խաղում :Ok:

----------


## Սերխիո

լավ-լավ Լորան Ռոբերն ա Նյուքասլից

----------


## REAL_ist

> լավ-լավ Լորան Ռոբերն ա Նյուքասլից


 :Clapping:  ճիշտա

----------


## Սերխիո

սա ասեք

----------


## REAL_ist

կարողա Վենեգուր օֆ Հեսսելինկնա?

----------


## Սերխիո

> կարողա Վենեգուր օֆ Հեսսելինկնա?


ծ :Nea: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
հուշում-պաշտպան է,իսպանացի,անունն էլ Խուան է :Ok:

----------


## REAL_ist

են եշի տղա Կապդեվիլյանա :Angry2:

----------


## Cesare

> են եշի տղա Կապդեվիլյանա


խի՞ էշի տղա որ: Ռեալին գոլա խփել դրա համա՞ր: Ինքնա

----------


## BOBO

Գուշակեք..................

----------


## Աբելյան

Աջը Նիկոլա Վենտոլան ա

----------


## Սերխիո

դե ձախն էլ Ինձագին ա

----------


## Սերխիո

սա ?

----------


## REAL_ist

Խուանմանա Դեպորտիվոյի պաշտպանը

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

օվա? :Smile:

----------


## BOBO

> օվա?


Ես կարողա Գատուզոն ա?
Սրանք ասեք!

----------


## Սերխիո

1.Օկոչա
2.Օլիսադեբե
3. ?
4.Ֆառֆան

----------


## REAL_ist

1.Ջեյ-Ջեյ Օկոչա
2.Եմանուել Օլիսադեբե
3.Էմիլ Մպենզա
4.Ջեֆերսոս Ֆարֆան
 :Cool: 

Tinto Brass ուշացա ,բայց չէի տեսել գրածդ :Ok:

----------


## Սերխիո

> 1.Ջեյ-Ջեյ Օկոչա
> 2.Եմանուել Օլիսադեբե
> 3.Էմիլ Մպենզա
> 4.Ջեֆերսոս Ֆարֆան
> 
> 
> Tinto Brass ուշացա ,բայց չէի տեսել գրածդ


զատո անուններն ես գրել մեկել Մպենզային, դրա համար էլ ես ասում եմ Մբո Մպենզա,կարող դու շփոթվել ես :Tongue:

----------


## BOBO

Էլի նկարներ:
Համ էլ Էմիլ Մպենզա էլ կա, բայց էտի Մբոն էր:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Համ էլ Էմիլ Մպենզա էլ կա, բայց էտի Մբոն էր:


ճիշտա
1.?
2.Ռայան Բաբել
3.Ջանլուկա Պանլուկա
4.?
5.Մաքսվել

----------


## BOBO

5-ը սխալ ա..........

----------


## REAL_ist

հա,Վան Դեր Մեյդենա,հիշեցի

----------


## BOBO

Հա լավ ես կասեմ, ոնց որ պատասխանող չկա:
1-Պաուլո Կաստելինի
4-Վալերիո Ֆիորի

----------


## Սերխիո

ԲՈԲՈ

Մեկ խնդրանք, եթե կարաս Ա սերիայից քիչ ֆուտբոլիստներ դիր էլ   :Think:

----------


## BOBO

> ԲՈԲՈ
> 
> Մեկ խնդրանք, եթե կարաս Ա սերիայից քիչ ֆուտբոլիստներ դիր էլ


Կաշխատեմ: :Ok:  Բայց խի? Ա սերիայի հետ լավ չես?

----------


## Սերխիո

> Կաշխատեմ: Բայց խի? Ա սերիայի հետ լավ չես?


Ես կասեի թշնամական :Angry2:

----------


## Armenie En Force

Իսկ հիմա ով ա նկար պահելու :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

դե սրան լիքը տեսած կլնեք

----------


## BOBO

Սրան ուրդուց ես է քթել...  :Angry2: 
Լավ սրանք ասեք:

----------


## John

երրորդը Պլատինինա, մյուսներին չգիտեմ…

----------


## REAL_ist

2-րդը Զիկոնա,վերջինը Էիսեբիոն,նախավերջինը ոնցոր Գարինչանա

----------


## Amaru

Վերջինը Էյսեբիոն ա

----------


## Amaru

ահ, ուշացա

----------


## BOBO

Առաջինն էլ Վավան ա: Դե մեկնումեկդ մի բան դրեք գուշակենք:

----------


## Amaru

Դե...  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Հուգո Սանչեզնա առաջինը հաստատ

----------


## Սերխիո

Տոստաո ?

----------


## Սերխիո

Tostao ?

----------


## Amaru

Ճիշտ եք, պարոնայք Մադրիդիստներ  :Smile:  
Պետրոս ու Մադրիդ, շարունկեք դե  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

հեշտ է Լա լիգայի երկրպագուների համար

----------


## REAL_ist

Ֆելիքս Ետտիեն

----------


## Սերխիո

ՌԵալի երկրպագուները թող մի քիչ սպասեն

----------


## Taurus

Վռօձի McCmanman

----------


## Սերխիո

> Վռօձի McCmanman


Չէ  :Cool: ,80-ականների խաղացող ա,համել քո  սիրելի թիմում էլ ա խաղացել

----------


## Սերխիո

Չպատասխանեցիք`Շուստեր :

հիմա նոր նկար

----------


## Սերխիո

վա~յ ,չէի նկատել ,որ անունը կա :LOL:

----------


## Amaru

Է, սլաքով գրած ա էլի էտ ա  :LOL:

----------


## John

> Չպատասխանեցիք`Շուստեր :
> 
> հիմա նոր նկար


Դել Պիեռոյինա նման  :LOL:

----------


## BOBO

Իսկ նախորդը ո՞վ էր:

----------


## Cesare

Թեման կանգնեց, նոր թափ հաղորդելու համար դնեմ նոր և համեմատաբար հեշտ նկար    :Ok:     :>:>:>:>:>:>:>:>:>

----------


## Սերխիո

Սիմաո

սրանք լավ դժվար են  :Tongue:  Մարկո ,Ջոն ,Մադրիդիստ ?

----------


## John

> Սիմաո
> 
> սրանք լավ դժվար են  Մարկո ,Ջոն ,Մադրիդիստ ?


Երկրորդը Զիդանինա նման  :Smile:  Մյուսներն էլ հեչ նման չեն Զիդանին  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սիմաո
> 
> սրանք լավ դժվար են  Մարկո ,Ջոն ,Մադրիդիստ ?


1ինն էլ Գուտիինա նման բայց դե մնացածը իրան նման չեն (c)John  :LOL:

----------


## Հենո

1-ինը Ալեքսիսնա Խետաֆեից
2-ը  Նյուքասլիցա Ալան Շիռեր
3-ը Ժիգիչնա Ռասինգից
4-ը  Մատիաս Ֆերնանդեզ

----------


## Սերխիո

Հենո,Բացի Շիրերից սաղ ճշտ են :Ok:  են էլ հեչ նման չի է ,ուղղակի Նյուքասլի գերբն ա  խառնել

----------


## Հենո

Ամենահեշտը երկրորդնա դրան սաղտ ել կիմանաք իսկ մնացած երկուսը դժվարոտ են… :Tongue:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Ամենահեշտը երկրորդնա դրան սաղտ ել կիմանաք իսկ մնացած երկուսը դժվարոտ են…


երկրորդին ոնց որ ես էլ գիտեմ. Յակինտան չի՞ :Wink:

----------


## Davo'o

Առաջինը ՊՈԲՈՐՍԿԻ, վերջինն էլ Ֆիորենտինայի մայկով ա

----------


## Taurus

թե Պալեռմոինն ա?

----------


## Davo'o

> թե Պալեռմոինն ա?


 Հա էլի  :Tongue:

----------


## Հենո

Ճիշտա առաջինը Կառել Պոբոռսկի…
Երկրորդը Յակինտանա…
Իսկ երրորդը Պալեռմոիցա

----------


## Սերխիո

Վերջինը Կարաչոլոն ա :Ok:

----------


## BOBO

Մի քանի նկար դնեմ գուշակեք, գոնե մի բանով զբաղվենք թե չե արդեն լոքշից կսատկեմ:

----------


## Ֆելո

նախավերջինը Սոլսկյաերնա, վերջինն էլ Մունիտիսնա. մնացածը չգիտեմ :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

2րդը Պեպ Գվարդիոլանա  :Wink:

----------


## salatik

Ոնց որ Էնրիկեն ու Լեմանն էլ կան ստեղ :

----------


## REAL_ist

մնաց առաջինը փաստորեն,ետել Կլաուդիո Լոպեսնա
3-րդը Լուիս Էնրիկենա,Լեման էլ չկա ստեղ

----------


## Սերխիո

Ես սկսեցի,մոռացել էի

----------


## REAL_ist

1.ոնցոր Ֆոգելնա
2.Տամուդոնա
3.Մատհայսեն
4.ես վայթմ Կառլոս Ալբերտոնա
5.դե եսել ռսների Ժոն ա

----------


## Սերխիո

> 1.ոնցոր Ֆոգելնա
> 2.Տամուդոնա
> 3.Մատհայսեն
> 4.ես վայթմ Կառլոս Ալբերտոնա
> 5.դե եսել ռսների Ժոն ա


ես գիտեի,որ մենակ դու կպատասխանես լավ ,բայց մթայզենը սխալ ա :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

էլի ,բայց 1-2 հատ դժվար են :Ok:

----------


## REAL_ist

1–ը Պատոնա,ես 2–րդ են եվրոտուրի մեջի դրեասանը ոնց որ լինի,են Մանչի ֆանատը :LOL:  ,3–ը ոնց որ Գուիզանա,4-ին չգիտեմ,5–ը Խուանմանա

Tinto Brass, են Մաթհայզենը ասում ես սխալա?

----------


## Սերխիո

մալադեց,դու կարող ես հետս մրցել :Ok: 
Մթայզենը չգիտեմ ,բայց Մահադավիկին ա ոնց որ ? 100 տոկոս չգիտեմ :Think: 

իսկ մալյորկաի ֆուտբոլիստին պետք է ,որ իմանաս  :Think: 

Մ.Յ-ի ֆանատն էլ Վինի Ջոնսն ա :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Մթայզենը չգիտեմ ,բայց Մահադավիկին ա ոնց որ ? 100 տոկոս չգիտեմ


չե հաստատ Մահդավիկիան չի,Մաթհայսեննա



> իսկ մալյորկաի ֆուտբոլիստին պետք է ,որ իմանաս


տեղը չբերի դրան

----------


## Սերխիո

Nadal

----------


## Սերխիո

հարցեր հավաքականներց

----------


## REAL_ist

վայթմ Բռունո Կոնտի
Բենզեմա
ՌԱՈՒԼ ԳՈՆԶԱԼԵՍ ԲԼԱՆԿՈ
Ների Կաստիլյո
Դ՛Ալեսանդրո

----------


## Սերխիո

մեքսիկացին սխալ ես

----------


## REAL_ist

տենց էլ գիտեի Օմար Բրավոնա

----------


## REAL_ist

3 հատ դժվարոտ՝

----------


## Սերխիո

Իբագազա
?
?

----------


## REAL_ist

Իբագազան ճիշտա :Good: 
փաստորեն են երկուսը դժվարանում եք,հուշումներ տամ 2–րդը պորտուգալացիա,3–րդնել Սամպդորիայից տեղափոխվելա իտալական ուժեղագույ 4յակի թմերից մեկը
հ.գ. Պրոֆֆուտբոլի ֆորումում չնայել :LOL: ,այնտեղ պատասխանները տրվել են արդեն

----------


## Սերխիո

Սա Պինտու ?
Կվալյարելա ?

----------


## Սերխիո

Վահան ջան նախ չես ասել ճիշտ եմ ,թե չէ :Xeloq: 

հիմա էլ նոր նկարներ,այն 2 հոգանոցի 2-ին էլ պետք է գուշակեք

----------


## REAL_ist

> Վահան ջան նախ չես ասել ճիշտ եմ ,թե չէ


չե
2-ը Պեդրո Մենդես
3–ը Մաքս Տոնետտո

1-ինում Լարսոննա
2-րդում Ուչենա մեկել Սինամա Պանյոլը
3-?
4-ը Բայանոնա
5-?

----------


## Հենո

Ձեռի հետ էլ սրանց գուշակեք… :Hands Up:

----------


## BOBO

Էս առաջինը, ոնց որ Բեքհեմն ա, չորրորդն էլ երևի Ռուի Կոշտան:

----------


## Հենո

4-ը Ոուի կոշտանա, բայց առաջինը Բեքհեմը չի…

----------


## REAL_ist

3–ը Ռոյ Կիննա

----------


## Սերխիո

առաջին Ջերարդն ա

Վահան, հինգերորդը մերոնքական ա :Tongue: 
երրորդը Ռեկռատիվոի հարձակվող ա

----------


## REAL_ist

կարողա Խավի Գերերոնա 3–րդը
են 4–ի դեմքը բեսամփ ծանոթա………

----------


## Սերխիո

> կարողա Խավի Գերերոնա 3–րդը
> են 4–ի դեմքը բեսամփ ծանոթա………


 :Hands Up:  ճիշտ ես Խավի Գերերոն ա
իսկ հինգերորդը Բոդու Իլգներն ա, Կասից առաջ մեր գերմանացի բարեկամը :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

Հենո
ես գտա,թե ով են
2.Կանավարո :Hands Up: 
5.մալդինի :Hands Up:

----------


## Հենո

Մալադեց… :Wink:

----------


## salatik

Եթե կստացվի գուշակեք թե ով է:

----------


## Taurus

Կարգին տղայա

----------


## Սերխիո

Բոուման ?

----------


## REAL_ist

եսի Ֆաբիան Էռնստը չի?

----------


## Սերխիո

> եսի Ֆաբիան Էռնստը չի?


կամ էլ Ենսենը  :Wink:

----------


## salatik

իմ դրած նկարը Զլատան Իբրահիմովիչինն էր :Hands Up:

----------


## VisTolog

> իմ դրած նկարը Զլատան Իբրահիմովիչինն էր


Ճիշտ  :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

> եսի Ֆաբիան Էռնստը չի?


Ճիշտ ա  :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

էլի դիր ,ու սենց դժվարոտ :Wink:

----------


## Ֆելո

դե ձեզ տեսնեմ :Wink:

----------


## BOBO

3-րդը Պաուլետան չի?

----------


## REAL_ist

1-?
2- Վան Դեր Վաարտ
3- Պաուլետա
4- Վասսել
5- Կիսլինգ

----------


## Սերխիո

1.Կռստայիչ :Cool:

----------


## Ֆելո

վերջինը ճիշտ չի :Tongue:

----------


## Ֆելո

վերջինը Պեր Մերտեսակերնա Վերդերից :Wink: 

էլի մի քանի հատ

----------


## Սերխիո

1.Լուիս Ֆաբիանո
2.Ժերմեն Ժենաս
3.? :Think: 
4.Ռոբի Կին
5.Մարկ Վիադուկա

----------


## REAL_ist

3. Աարոն Լեննոն

----------


## Սերխիո

> 3. Աարոն Լեննոն


արրյաաաա, ես էլ ասում եմ ես ով  ա ? ես Լենոնը չէր ,որ իբր պետք ա փոխարիներ Բեքհեմին ?

էսօր շնաձկային հարցեր էին  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

> ես Լենոնը չէր ,որ իբր պետք ա փոխարիներ Բեքհեմին ?


իփր թե

----------


## Սերխիո

իսկ հիմա տեղադրում եմ մարզիչների նկարներ

----------


## Ֆելո

> իսկ հիմա տեղադրում եմ մարզիչների նկարներ


2. Տոմաս Շկաֆ
4. Խուանդե Ռամոս

----------


## REAL_ist

1. Ռադոմիր Անտիչ
3. էսպանյոլի տռենեռնա, եթե չեմ սխալվում էռնեստո Վալվերդե
5. Խավիեր Ագիռռե

----------


## Սերխիո

ճիշտ եք,բրավո :Hands Up: ,ափսոս դժվարևները ունեի ջնջվել են :Sad:

----------


## Ֆելո

սկսեք :Cool:

----------


## BOBO

1.Մորո
2.Էղել ա բայց չեմ հիշում ով ա 
3.Ռեյես

----------


## Taurus

Մորիենտեսը չի?

Ավելացվել է 55 վայրկյան անց
4-րդն էլ էն արգենտինացի ջահելն ա, Ագուերո վայթե

----------


## Ֆելո

մնաց 2-րդը ու 5-րդը :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

2. ես եղալա, ես էլ դրել էի,ով չի տեսել թող գուշակի
5. Arizmendi

----------


## BOBO

Գուշակեք :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

1.Դի Բիաջո
2. ?? բայց դեմքը ծանոթա :Think: 
3.Կոնսեյսաո, վայտմ սրա անունը Սերժիո էր
4.Անդերսոն Պոլգա
5.Դիեգո Տրիստան

----------


## BOBO

Ըհը, սաղ ճիշտ ա, մնաց էս

----------


## REAL_ist

կարողա Դի Լիվիոնա

----------


## BOBO

> կարողա Դի Լիվիոնա


Ըհը :Hands Up:

----------


## Dayana

> Գուշակեք


3-րդը Պորտուգալացի չի ՞ կարծեմ  Սաբրոսա ազգանունով  :Blush:   Պորտուգալիայի շապիկը գիտեմ  :Blush:

----------


## Ֆելո

կարաք 3-րդը գուշակեք՞ :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

Սիսե,Ակինֆեև,Լուիս Ֆաբիանո :Think:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Սիսե,Ակինֆեև,Լուիս Ֆաբիանո


առաջի երկուսը ճիշտա, բայց վերջինը չէ. բայց շատ մոտիկ էս :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

վերջիննել Կանուտեյի բուտիներնա ոնցոր

----------


## Taurus

> վերջիննել Կանուտեյի բուտիներնա ոնցոր


մի քիչ կոլոտ ա, կարող ա Ալվեշը լինի

----------


## Ֆելո

> վերջիննել Կանուտեյի բուտիներնա ոնցոր


դուզա :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

բայց կոլոտոտ ա երևում ,համել մեջքի համարը ոնցվոր 10 լիներ :Shok: 

Էլ նկար տվեք :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

չգիտեմ կրկնվում եմ ,թե չէ,բայց փորձեք,մի 2 հատ դժվարոտ կա :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

1. Իդրիս Կամենի
2. շատ ծանոթա :Think: 
3. Անդրես Գուարդադո
4. :Xeloq: 
5. Օվոմոյելա

----------


## Սերխիո

2.Ռեալի նախկին հարձակվող,եղել է փոխարինող, գոլերով շատ աչքի չի ընկել,հետո խաղացել է մալյորկայում :Wink: 
4.հաստատ ճանաչում ես :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

2. ես կարողա Դանինա կամ Տոտեն?
4. :Xeloq:  :Think:  կարողա խոսքի բասկետբոլիստա :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> 2. ես կարողա Դանինա կամ Տոտեն?
> 4. կարողա խոսքի բասկետբոլիստա


2.են Խորխե Տոտեի հետ ես, որտեղից էլ հիշեցիր  :LOL:  Դանին ա ,ճիշտ ես
4.երժիշտ ավագ...

----------


## Սերխիո

քանի որ չգուշակեցիք,Վահան դու էլ ընկրկեցիր :Smile: ,ասեմ ,որ Վերդերի ավագ Բոումանն էր
հիմա էլի մի քանի բան տեղադրեմ,բայց փոքր են նկարները :Sad:

----------


## REAL_ist

1. Բասինաս
2.
3. Լորիկ Կանա :Think: 
4. Տայվո
5. նագլի ծանոթա ես մեկը :Xeloq: 

ես Ֆրանիսայի առաջնությունը քեզնից անպակասա հա :Crazy: 
են երաժիշտ ավագ հուշումդ չէի տեսել, թե չե չէի ընկրկի :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

2.խաղացել ա Լևանտեում ,ֆրանսիացիա ա , հարձակվող
5.Ռեալին գոլ ա արել...

----------


## REAL_ist

2. եթե Լեվանտե ուրեմն Լույինդուլան կլնի ,հիմա էլ ՊՍԺ ումա
5. կարողա Վեբոնա Օսասունայից? :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

> 2. եթե Լեվանտե ուրեմն Լույինդուլան կլնի ,հիմա էլ ՊՍԺ ումա
> 5. կարողա Վեբոնա Օսասունայից?


մլադչինա :Yes:

----------


## Ֆելո

ասեք :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

4-րդը Տակինարդին ա, 5-րդը Այմարը՞

----------


## REAL_ist

1.? եսի վայթմ վռատարա
2. Այմար
3.Կլասնիչ
4.Գռիգերա
5.Կոլլոչինի

----------


## Ֆելո

> 4-րդը Տակինարդին ա, 5-րդը Այմարը՞


երկուսն էլ սխալա :Tongue: 




> 1.? եսի վայթմ վռատարա
> 2. Այմար
> 3.Կլասնիչ
> 4.Գռիգերա
> 5.Կոլլոչինի


մնաց վռատարի անունը իմանանք :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

կարողա Իսակսոննա?

----------


## Աբելյան

արա հաաա
հարյուր տոկոս Իսակսոնն ա

----------


## Ֆելո

> կարողա Իսակսոննա?


վը տոշկու :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

էս թեման մեռնում ա, դրա համար էլ հեշտ նկարներ եմ դնում ,իսկ բրազիլացիներին ,ասեք բոլորին :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> էս թեման մեռնում ա, դրա համար էլ հեշտ նկարներ եմ դնում ,իսկ բրազիլացիներին ,ասեք բոլորին





> 3.Կոնսեյսաո, վայտմ սրա անունը Սերժիո էր





> 3-րդը Պորտուգալացի չի ՞ կարծեմ  Սաբրոսա ազգանունով   Պորտուգալիայի շապիկը գիտեմ


Էս նույնիսկ ես իմացա  :LOL:  իսկ ես և ֆուտբոլը մի 2000 Կմ կրարից հեռու ենք  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

Լուրջ ? փաստորեն Ֆուտբոլ սիրում եք :Smile: 

Իսկ Մադրիդիստը , երբ է պատասխանել ? չեմ տեսնում :Shok:

----------


## Dayana

> Լուրջ ? փաստորեն Ֆուտբոլ սիրում եք
> 
> Իսկ Մադրիդիստը , երբ է պատասխանել ? չեմ տեսնում


Էս նկարն արդեն եղել էր  :Blush:  ու ես էլ բնականաբար սխալ էի պատասխանել   :Blush:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էս նկարն արդեն եղել էր  ու ես էլ բնականաբար սխալ էի պատասխանել


ճիշտ է, 17 էջում գտա :Blush:

----------


## Ֆելո

ասեք :Cool:

----------


## REAL_ist

1.Բարոշ
2.Լուկարելլի :Think: 
3.Ֆարֆան
4.Ռոմեդալ
5.Հունտելար

----------


## Fashist

Անհամբերությամբ սպասում եմ ձեր պատասխաններին

----------


## Սերխիո

1.Բեն Արֆա
2.Խեսուս Նավաս
3. :Think: 
4.Կոբիաշվիլի
5.  :Think: 

հ.գ.
իմ նախորդ էջի հարցերը մնացել են

----------


## REAL_ist

> էս թեման մեռնում ա, դրա համար էլ հեշտ նկարներ եմ դնում ,իսկ բրազիլացիներին ,ասեք բոլորին


բրազիլացիները ձախից՝ Բապտիստա, Ժիլբերտո, Դիեգո, Ռոբինյո
վերևը՝ առաջինին վայթմ Անդերսոննա :Think: , Ժիլբերտո ՍԻլվա, Էլանո
վերջի նկարում Արանգոնա
իսկ առաջի նկարը չգիտեմ :Xeloq: 



> Անհամբերությամբ սպասում եմ ձեր պատասխաններին


3-ը չգիտեմ, վերջինը կարողա Ալտինտոպերից մեկնա?
 մնացածը Պետրոսը ասեց :Cool:

----------


## Սերխիո

> բրազիլացիները ձախից՝ Բապտիստա, Ժիլբերտո, Դիեգո, Ռոբինյո
> վերևը՝ առաջինին վայթմ Անդերսոննա, Ժիլբերտո ՍԻլվա, Էլանո
> վերջի նկարում Արանգոնա
> իսկ առաջի նկարը չգիտեմ
> 
> 3-ը չգիտեմ, վերջինը կարողա Ալտինտոպերից մեկնա?
>  մնացածը Պետրոսը ասեց


Բրազիլացիք սաղ ճիշտ են :Ok:  ,Արանգոն էլ  :Hands Up: ,իսկ առաջինին հուշում `Օսասունայից էր :Wink: 

Հ.Գ.ալթինթոպերից չի հաստատ :Think:

----------


## Fashist

նշված 3-ը ճիշտ է,5-գուշակելը պետք է որ հեշտ լինի,եթե կոբիաշվիլիին գիտեք դրան պետք է որ ասեիք իսկ 3 - ը դժվար կլինի

----------


## Սերխիո

> նշված 3-ը ճիշտ է,5-գուշակելը պետք է որ հեշտ լինի,եթե կոբիաշվիլիին գիտեք դրան պետք է որ ասեիք իսկ 3 - ը դժվար կլինի


երրորդը լեհ ա ?
հինգերորդը Շալկեից ա ?

----------


## REAL_ist

> իսկ առաջինին հուշում `Օսասունայից էր


Ռաուլ Գարսիա?

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ռաուլ Գարսիա?


միանգամայն իրավացի եք, պարո'ն իրավաբան :Wink:

----------


## Fashist

Հա 3ը լեհ ա իսկ 5-ը Շալկեից չի Հուշում Առաջին 5 - Պորտուից ա

----------


## REAL_ist

հաաա, 5–ը Հելդեր Պոշտիգանա

----------


## Fashist

> հաաա, 5–ը Հելդեր Պոշտիգանա


 :Hands Up:  :Ok:

----------


## Սերխիո

գուշակեք :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

Carles Puyol

----------


## Սերխիո

> Carles Puyol


Ճիշտ է :Hands Up: 

կարմիր մարզաշապիկովը ով  է ?

----------


## Ֆելո

> Ճիշտ է
> 
> կարմիր մարզաշապիկովը ով  է ?


Պույոլին բանակ էին տանում՞ :Smile: 

կարմիր մարզաշապիկովն էլ Ժեռմեյն Պենանտնա :Wink:

----------


## Ֆելո

առաջինը մենակ սևը ասեք ովա. մյուսին ես էլ չգիտեմ :Smile:

----------


## BOBO

1.Կասանո
2.մոռացա անունը :Smile: 
3.Սոլանո?
4.Ֆիլ Նևիլ?

----------


## Սերխիո

> 1.Կասանո
> 2.մոռացա անունը
> 3.Սոլանո?
> 4.Ֆիլ Նևիլ?


1.ճիշտա
2.Ույֆալուշի
3. :Think: 
4.Առտետա

----------


## Ֆելո

մնաց 3-րդը :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

էլի հուշում տուր :Sad:

----------


## REAL_ist

3–ն էլ Բոբի Զամորանա

----------


## Սերխիո

դեռ այս մեկը :Sad:

----------


## Ֆելո

> 3–ն էլ Բոբի Զամորանա


չէ, ինքը չի :Wink: 




> էլի հուշում տուր


"Աստոն Վիլլաից"-ա :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> դեռ այս մեկը


Ռոկե Սանտա Կռուզ Բլեկբեռնից :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

> չէ, ինքը չի


նման էր բայց :Xeloq: 
հիմա էլա Աստոն Վիլայից?
եթե հա ուրեմն կամ Ագբոնլահորը պտի լնի, բայց իրան նման չի :LOL: , կամել միատ Լյուկ Մուր կա, ետելա մուլատ,դրան դեմքով չգիտեմ :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

կարող ա՞ Էշլի Յանգն ա  :Think:

----------


## John

Մի ֆուտբոլիստի էլ ես տեղադրեմ: Փորձեք գուշակել՝

----------


## Taurus

Diarra կամ Obi Mikel

----------


## John

> Diarra կամ Obi Mikel


Johnնա  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆելո

> նման էր բայց
> հիմա էլա Աստոն Վիլայից?
> եթե հա ուրեմն կամ Ագբոնլահորը պտի լնի, բայց իրան նման չի, կամել միատ Լյուկ Մուր կա, ետելա մուլատ,դրան դեմքով չգիտեմ


հիմա էլա Աստոն Վիլլայից, բայց քո ասածներից ոչ մեկը չի. մի հատ էլ հուշում. պաշտպանա :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Զետ Նայթ?

----------


## Ֆելո

> Զետ Նայթ?


չէ :Smile:

----------


## Armenie En Force

> չէ


kone

----------


## Ֆելո

> kone


ինքն էլ չի. լավ ասեմ. շատ տանջվեցիք. Կուրտիս Դեյվիսնա :Tongue:

----------


## Armenie En Force

Օվ է ??

----------


## Ֆելո

> Օվ է ??


Ռոնալդոնա :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

Գուշակեք ,թե ովքեր են ,աջ կաղմինը հեշտ է, իսկ ձախը ` :Think: 

երկուսն էլ հայտնի մարդիկ են բոլորիդ :Wink:

----------


## BOBO

Աջը կարողա Դել Բոսկեն ա? :Think:  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Գուշակեք ,թե ովքեր են ,աջ կաղմինը հեշտ է, իսկ ձախը `
> 
> երկուսն էլ հայտնի մարդիկ են բոլորիդ


աջինը Գազայեվը չի՞ :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

ճիշտ ա` դել Բոսկեն ա, իսկ ձախը ավելի հայտնի է Դել Բոսկեից այսօր :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

Բենիտեսնա :Cool:

----------


## Սերխիո

Իհարկե Բենիտեսն է :Hands Up:   սա կարող էր իմանալ միայն մադրիդիսը ,քանի որ Բենիտեսը ժամանակին եղել է Ռեալի մարզչական շտաբում

----------


## BOBO

Կցորդ 18337

Ով ա? :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

Կոլո-Կոլոի ,Մադրիդի Ռեալի ,Ինտերի նախկին հաձակվող Իվան Սամորանո :Wink:

----------


## BOBO

ծիշտ ա :Hands Up:  :Jpit:

----------


## BOBO

Կցորդ 18489 Կցորդ 18493 Կցորդ 18497 Կցորդ 18501 Կցորդ 18505

Ասեք :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

առաջի երկուսը մերոնքական են , բայց ետ թողեմ մյուները փորձեն, երրորդը դե հեշտա ետել չասեմ
4–ը մեքսիկացի Օմար Բռավոնա? , 5–ն էլ Դեվիդ Սիմեննա? :Shok:

----------


## BOBO

> առաջի երկուսը մերոնքական են , բայց ետ թողեմ մյուները փորձեն, երրորդը դե հեշտա ետել չասեմ
> 4–ը մեքսիկացի Օմար Բռավոնա? , 5–ն էլ Դեվիդ Սիմեննա?


Հա :Hands Up:  :Jpit: 




> HArry Kewell 3րդը


Էտ էլ տենց
մնաց 1-ը 2-ը բայց դե դանք հեշտ են :Smile: 
թե ասա որը չէր հեշտ :Jpit:

----------


## Սամվել

HArry Kewell 3րդը  :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

2-րդն էլ Իվան Կամպոն ա

----------


## Լեո

Իրե՞ն էլ եք ճանաչում:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իրե՞ն էլ եք ճանաչում:



Անդրեյ Տիխոնով

առաջինն էլ Այտոր Կառանկան ա ,շատ մի տանջվեք :Wink:

----------


## Ֆելո

բոլորն էլ մի ակումբից են. ձեռի հետ ակումբի անունն էլ ասեք :Wink:

----------


## Barça

Էբու, Գալլաս, Ալմունյա, Ֆաբիանկի, Գայել Քլիշի
Արսենալ

----------


## Ֆելո

> Էբու, Գալլաս, Ալմունյա, Ֆաբիանկի, Գայել Քլիշի
> Արսենալ


2-րդը սխալա :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

ետել Լասանա Դիարրանա

----------


## Ֆելո

> ետել Լասանա Դիարրանա


ճիշտա :Smile: . մեկ-մեկ էլ դուք նկարներ դրեք :Cool:

----------


## REAL_ist

> մեկ-մեկ էլ դուք նկարներ դրեք


դրինք :Cool:  բայց կեսը դժվարոտա

----------


## Ուրվական

Երկրորդը Պեսոտտոն չի՞:

----------


## REAL_ist

ինքնա որ կա

----------


## Սերխիո

1.Կառլոս Վալդերամա
2.Ջանլյուկա Պեսսոտո
3.Էմանուել Օլիսադեբե ?
4.Բարտուլեմեո Սավիո :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

դե Սավիոն պարզեր :Cool: 
Օլիսադեբեն սխալա

----------


## Սերխիո

Յակուբո Այեգբենի ?

----------


## REAL_ist

նետ

----------


## Սերխիո

Հարիվուդ ? *Վեստ հեմ*

----------


## REAL_ist

ճիշտա, բայց վայթմ արդեն Վեստ Հեմից չի

----------


## Սերխիո

Բոլորն էլ հեշտ նկարներ են ,ուղղակի թեման սառել էր..
մեկել հնարավոր ա դրած լինենք այս նկարներից :Think:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Բոլորն էլ հեշտ նկարներ են ,ուղղակի թեման սառել էր..
> մեկել հնարավոր ա դրած լինենք այս նկարներից


1. Ժիգիչ
2. Ժո
5. Էյսեբիո

----------


## Ֆելո

տենց էլ չիմացանք ճիշտ էր թե չէ... :Sad: 

նորերը

----------


## Սերխիո

հա  3 էլ ճիշտ էին
1.Շնայդեր
2.Զե Ռոբերտո.
3.Պանտելիչ
4.?
5.Պատո

----------


## Ֆելո

մնաց 4-ը

----------


## BOBO

> մնաց 4-ը


Գրոնկյաերն ա? :Think:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Գրոնկյաերն ա?


ոչ :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

էս հաստատ գերմանացի կլնի, բայց ռոժը նագլի անծանոթա :Think:

----------


## Ֆելո

նախորդից 4-ը Քրիստիան Լելլնա :Wink:

----------


## BOBO

5-ը Ստանկովիչն ա?
 :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

1.Դանիել Ալվեշ
2.Արունա Կոնե
3.Դրագուտինովիչ
4,Պոուլսեն
5.Կապել

----------


## Ֆելո

> 1.Դանիել Ալվեշ
> 2.Արունա Կոնե
> 3.Դրագուտինովիչ
> 4,Պոուլսեն
> 5.Կապել


3-ը սխալա :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

կարողա Էսկյուդենա?

----------


## Ֆելո

> կարողա Էսկյուդենա?


Ժուլյեն Էսկուդե :Ok:

----------


## Սերխիո

ով է ?

----------


## Davo'o

Սանչես Հուգո

----------


## Cesare

*Դնեմ ելի ...*  :Pardon:

----------


## Լեո

> *Դնեմ ելի ...*


Նկարը շատ փոքր ա, ֆուտբոլիստի դեմքը լավ չի երևում  :Think: 

Որպեսզի թեման չկանգնի, ես դնեմ  :Blush: 

Դե ասեք  :Tongue:

----------

Venus (07.09.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Համսիկ կամ Համշիկ
փոքր նկարի մեջ էլ Դել Հորնոնա

----------

Ambrosine (06.09.2009), Լեո (06.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ռեալիստ  :Yes: 

Դե մի նկար էլ դու դիր  :Wink:

----------


## h.s.

Էս մեկը կարաք գուշակե՞ք :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

erewanski (09.09.2009), Venus (08.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Մատերացցին չէ՞  :Think: 

Թե՞ մրցավարին նկատի ունես  :LOL:

----------


## h.s.

> Մատերացցին չէ՞ 
> 
> Թե՞ մրցավարին նկատի ունես


Մատերացինա :Yes:

----------


## Լեո

Դե գուշակե՛ք  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Անտոնիո Վալենսիա?

----------


## Լեո

> Անտոնիո Վալենսիա?


Ինքն ա, որ կա  :Ok:

----------


## REAL_ist

մի քիչ դժվար :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

Պորտոյի Հալկը ?

----------

REAL_ist (09.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Պորտոյի Հալկը ?


Հա էլի, ոնց որ  :Think:

----------

REAL_ist (09.09.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Պորտոյի Հալկը ?


ուստա ջան ոնց որ միշտ ճիշտ ես :Smile:

----------


## Venus

Մի հատ էլ ես դնեմ  :Smile: 52509489ad75fec035.jpg

----------


## Sandarameth

Դավիդ Վիլլա՞

----------


## Venus

> Դավիդ Վիլլա՞


Ոչ Վիլլան չի  :Nea:

----------


## Sandarameth

ծանոթ դեմք ա է...Լամ՞

----------

REAL_ist (09.09.2009), Venus (10.09.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Մի հատ էլ ես դնեմ Կցորդ 41244


Ֆիլիպ Լամ :Think:

----------

Venus (10.09.2009)

----------


## FC Bayern

Բավարիայի և Գերմանիայի հավաքականի եզրային պաշտպան Ֆիլիպ Լահմ !!!

----------

Venus (10.09.2009)

----------


## Venus

> Ֆիլիպ Լամ


Հա ինքն է  :Smile:

----------


## Eisenherz

:Smile:  գուշակեք 73255016.nogomet.nemcija.bastian.sweinsteiger.400.600.jpg

----------

FC Bayern (10.09.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> գուշակեք 73255016.nogomet.nemcija.bastian.sweinsteiger.400.600.jpg


Շվայնշտայգեր՞…
Բայց հերթականությունը խախտվեց: Սենց չեղավ:

*Sandarameth*, քո հերթ ա: :Smile:

----------

REAL_ist (10.09.2009)

----------


## Sandarameth

хуй^^.jpg
 :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> хуй^^.jpg


Կախաբեր Կալաձե :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Գուշակե՛ք… :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Գուշակե՛ք…


Կրույֆը չի? :Smile:

----------

Լեո (10.09.2009), Մարկիզ (10.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Վահի՛կ, դե մի «դժվար» նկար դիր, մի քիչ չարչարվենք  :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Գուշակեք :Smile:

----------


## Venus

> Վահի՛կ, դե մի «դժվար» նկար դիր, մի քիչ չարչարվենք


էէէ Լեո ջան, էս էիր ուզում , :Shok:  ես որ չեմ ճանաչում   :Blush:

----------


## Լեո

> էէէ Լեո ջան, էս էիր ուզում , ես որ չեմ ճանաչում


Աստղ ջան, եթե չեմ սխալվում, ֆուբոլիստը Լացիոյից ա, բայց թե ով ա, այ էդ դեռ հարց ա  :Think:

----------


## Venus

> Աստղ ջան, եթե չեմ սխալվում, ֆուբոլիստը Լացիոյից ա, բայց թե ով ա, այ էդ դեռ հարց ա


Հա շապիկի վրայի նշանը ոնց որ թե Լացիոինն է  :Think:  
գնամ ժուռնալներիս մեջ ման գամ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Լավ, քանի որ շատ դժվար դուրս եկավ հուշում տամ,որից հետո պետք է որ միանգամից ասեք :Smile: 

Այս ֆուտբոլիստը արժանացել է <<Ոսկե Գնդակի>> :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. <<Ոսկե Գնդակի>> արժանացած ֆուտբոլիստների ցուցակը նայել չկա, տենց շատ կհեշտանա :Tongue:

----------


## Venus

> Լավ, քանի որ շատ դժվար դուրս եկավ հուշում տամ,որից հետո պետք է որ միանգամից ասեք
> 
> Այս ֆուտբոլիստը արժանացել է <<Ոսկե Գնդակի>>
> 
> Հ.Գ. <<Ոսկե Գնդակի>> արժանացած ֆուտբոլիստների ցուցակը նայել չկա, տենց շատ կհեշտանա


Օմար Սիվոռի "Յուվենթուս"  :Tongue:

----------

Yellow Raven (12.09.2009)

----------


## Venus

Հիմա իմ հերթն է  :Smile: Jc_ajax_belle_photo_01.jpg

----------


## h.s.

Վան Բաստե՞ն

----------


## Venus

> Վան Բաստե՞ն


Ոչ, Վան Բաստենը չէ  :Nea:

----------


## h.s.

Յոհան Կրոյֆ :Tongue:

----------

Venus (11.09.2009)

----------


## Venus

> Յոհան Կրոյֆ


այոոոոոոոոոոոոոո  :Hands Up:

----------


## matlev

> Հիմա իմ հերթն է Jc_ajax_belle_photo_01.jpg


Ես չեմ ճանաչում, իսկ Googl-ն ասում է  Johan Cruijff

Փաստորեն Googl_ն ուշացավ:

----------


## Լեո

> Ես չեմ ճանաչում, իսկ Googl-ն ասում է  Johan Cruijff
> 
> Փաստորեն Googl_ն ուշացավ:


Գուգլով գուշակելը այստեղ չի անցնում  :Smile: 

h.s. սպասում ենք  :Wink:

----------


## h.s.

> h.s. սպասում ենք


Լավ շատ չսպասեցնեմ :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Լավ շատ չսպասեցնեմ


Էդուարդո՞ :Smile:

----------

h.s. (11.09.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Էդուարդո՞


Ըհը :Smile:

----------


## gafff

Քանի որ շատ հեշտ նկարներ են դրվում...

Ետքանել դժվար չեն, մի փոքր, մարկ կլնի դաժե կարողա ասի հեշտ էին...

----------


## h.s.

> Քանի որ շատ հեշտ նկարներ են դրվում...
> 
> Ետքանել դժվար չեն, մի փոքր, մարկ կլնի դաժե կարողա ասի հեշտ էին...


Նկարի վրա աջ կլիկ որ անում ես, ցույցա տալիս ովա :LOL:  Մյուս անգամ դրանք կջնջես :Wink:

----------

Լեո (11.09.2009)

----------


## gafff

> Նկարի վրա աջ կլիկ որ անում ես, ցույցա տալիս ովա Մյուս անգամ դրանք կջնջես


Գիտեմ, բայց հարցը ենա որ չգիտեմ ոնց ջնջեմ... ուրեմն արի ես անգամ դու մի պատասխանիր: Պատասխանողներն էլ պատասխանեք առանց սսիլկեն նայելու  :Ok:

----------


## h.s.

> Գիտեմ, բայց հարցը ենա որ չգիտեմ ոնց ջնջեմ... ուրեմն արի ես անգամ դու մի պատասխանիր: Պատասխանողներն էլ պատասխանեք առանց սսիլկեն նայելու


Նկարը save արա, rename-ով ջնջի, նոր դիր: Միանգամից սայթից մի գցի :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Ես Գոնսալո Կոսլային ճանաչեցի:

----------


## Venus

Ես էլ Gaizka Toquero-ին Ատլետիկ Բիլբաո-ից չի՞  :Think:

----------


## Legolas

բա էսի ո՞վ ա

----------


## REAL_ist

Լամպարդը Վեստ Հեմի ֆոռմով?))

----------


## Legolas

> Լամպարդը Վեստ Հեմի ֆոռմով?))


Ճիշտ ես: Սեպտեմբերի 9-ի վրեժի ու գլխով խփած գոլի առթիվ դրեցի:

----------


## REAL_ist

.........

----------


## Venus

Զվոնոմիռ Բոբան  :Smile: 
 ինքը Միլանում խաղացել է, ճանաչում եմ  :Blush:

----------

REAL_ist (12.09.2009)

----------


## Venus

nkar.jpg  :Smile:

----------


## gafff

Paolo Rossiնա: Չեղավ է սենց շատ հեշտ նկարներ եք դնում...

----------

Venus (13.09.2009)

----------


## FC Bayern

Գուշակեք
*Մոդերատորական,, նկարը ջնջվում է չափից դուրս մեծ լինելու պատճառով:*

----------


## Yellow Raven

Նկարի անունը փոխի նոր գցի, անունի մեջ գրվածա, թե որ խաղացողնա :Wink:

----------

h.s. (13.09.2009)

----------


## FC Bayern

Լաավ...., դե էս գուշակեք: Ճիշտ եմ նկարը դրել ???

----------

Yellow Raven (13.09.2009)

----------


## FC Bayern

Հը, չեք կարողանում գուշակել ??? :LOL:

----------


## Venus

> Հը, չեք կարողանում գուշակել ???


չէ  :Sad:  էս ո՞վ է էս սիրուն ժպիտով տղան  :Blush:

----------

FC Bayern (16.09.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> չէ  էս ո՞վ է էս սիրուն ժպիտով տղան


Գերմանացի կլինի կամ էլ գերմանական ակումբներից մեկում խաղացող  :Jpit:

----------

FC Bayern (16.09.2009), Yellow Raven (17.09.2009), Լեո (16.09.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

գերմանացի վռատար կար մի հատ, դրանա նման, բայց անունը չեմ հիշում :Think:

----------

FC Bayern (16.09.2009)

----------


## FC Bayern

Հենց որ հանձնվեք, կասեք ինձ, որ անունը ասեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Venus

Սեբաստյան Քե՞հլ  :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Հենց որ հանձնվեք, կասեք ինձ, որ անունը ասեմ


Ես հանձնվում եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Venus

> Ես հանձնվում եմ


Ես երևի ճիշտ եմ գուշակել, Էս մեր Բայեռնը ինչի՞ դեռ չի մտել սայթ որ հաստատի՞  :Sad:

----------


## REAL_ist

Կյոպկե? :Think:

----------


## FC Bayern

Չէ ընկերներ ջան, ոչ Կյոպկենա, ոչ ել Կեհլը: Լավ, ոնց որ չեք գուշակում, ասեմ

Բորուսիա Դորտմունդի դարպասապահ Ռոման Վայդենֆելլեր  :Smile:

----------


## Venus

մի հատ էլ ես դնեմ , էսի ո՞վ է  :Smile: nkar.jpg

----------


## Legolas

> մի հատ էլ ես դնեմ , էսի ո՞վ է nkar.jpg


Միլանի ու Շվեյցարիայի ազգային հավաքականի կենտրոնական պաշտպան Ֆիլիպ Սենդերո՞ս  :Think:   :Cool:

----------

Venus (19.09.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Միլանի ու Շվեյցարիայի ազգային հավաքականի կենտրոնական պաշտպան Ֆիլիպ Սենդերո՞ս


Միլանի չէ Էվերթոնի :Wink:

----------


## Legolas

> Միլանի չէ Էվերթոնի


Շատ թափառական ֆուտբոլիստ դուրս եկավ էտի, դաժե քիչ էր մնում գրեի Արսենալի, փաստորեն գնացել ա Լեսկոտին փոխարինելու, ինչևիցե մեռսի շտկման համար:

Դե հիմա էլ ես դնեմ, սրան ով գուշակեց մալադեց, ասեմ որ սպասվում ա, որ պիտի դառնա առաջիին մեծության աստղ:

----------


## Venus

> Միլանի չէ Էվերթոնի


Բայց իմ գիտենալով էլ է Միլանից  :Xeloq:  ինչևէ պատասխանը ճիշտ է  Լեգօլաս ջան  :Smile:

----------

Legolas (19.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Դե հիմա էլ ես դնեմ, սրան ով գուշակեց մալադեց, ասեմ որ սպասվում ա, որ պիտի դառնա առաջիին մեծության աստղ:


Կառլոս Վելա  :Smile:

----------


## Legolas

> Կառլոս Վելա


Ճանաչում էիր թէ՞ զարտուղի ճանապարհներով իմացար:  Հա  Մալադեց :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Ճանաչում էիր թէ՞ զարտուղի ճանապարհներով իմացար:  Հա  Մալադեց


Ինչի՞ անհնար էր ճանաչել  :Jpit:  Արսենալի ջահելների՞ց չէ  :Think:

----------


## Legolas

> Ինչի՞ անհնար էր ճանաչել  Արսենալի ջահելների՞ց չէ


Հա, Արսենալի ջահելներից ա, մեքսիկացի ա կարծեմ, ու FIFA 09 ի իմ թիմի 2015 թվի առաջատարը :Jpit:   լավ հաջորդը դու նկար դիր՝ էս օֆտոպությունը կոծկենք  եթա :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

Գուշակե՛ք  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ֆռեդի Ադու

----------

Լեո (19.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ֆռեդի Ադու


 :Yes:

----------


## Cesare

Էս էլ մեր կոմից ...

----------


## gafff

> Էս էլ մեր կոմից ...


Tranquillo Barnetta լավ ուդառ ւնի ձախով  :Hands Up:

----------


## Cesare

> Tranquillo Barnetta լավ ուդառ ւնի ձախով


Ինքն ա, բա ես ????

----------


## Լեո

*Աբեդի Այու*, ավելի հայտնի *Աբեդի Պելե* անունով: 
Գանայի հավաքականի նախկին ֆուտբոլիստ և ավագ: Մի քանի անգամ ճանաչվել է Աֆրիկայի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ:

----------


## Cesare

> *Աբեդի Այու*, ավելի հայտնի *Աբեդի Պելե* անունով: 
> Գանայի հավաքականի նախկին ֆուտբոլիստ և ավագ: Մի քանի անգամ ճանաչվել է Աֆրիկայի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ:


դույզն ես ասում ...
մի հատ ել, ավելի հեշտ `

----------


## xaladilnick

Տոկոշիտո Նակամուռա Սելթիկ
Շտռաֆների արքա :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

> դույզն ես ասում ...
> մի հատ ել, ավելի հեշտ `


«Վաաբշե տո» նկար դնելու հերթը իմն էր  :Jpit:

----------


## Cesare

> Տոկոշիտո Նակամուռա Սելթիկ
> Շտռաֆների արքա


it is, it is ...

----------


## Cesare

> «Վաաբշե տո» նկար դնելու հերթը իմն էր


դեե ետ ել ճիշտ ա, ուղակի շատերը ետ չեն անում ու ... տենց .
իսկ նկարը երբ ել ուզես դիր, չեմ կարծում որ մեկը դեմ կլինի .

----------


## Լեո

> դեե ետ ել ճիշտ ա, ուղակի շատերը ետ չեն անում ու ... տենց .
> իսկ նկարը երբ ել ուզես դիր, չեմ կարծում որ մեկը դեմ կլինի .


Կատակ էի անում  :Wink:

----------


## h.s.

> Կատակ էի անում


Դե սպասում ենք :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Դե սպասում ենք


Դե գուշակեք  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

> Դե գուշակեք


էսի Մատուզալեմի ախպերն ա  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> էսի Մատուզալեմի ախպերն ա


Դու ասա՝ ինքը ով ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Cesare

> Դու ասա՝ ինքը ով ա


*Ու ով ա ??*

----------


## Լեո

> *Ու ով ա ??*


Քանի որ արդեն ամիս ու կես ա գուշակող չկա, ասեմ  :Smile:  

Բոկա Խունիորսի նախկին դարպասապահ Ալդո Բոբադիլլան ա  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

> Քանի որ արդեն ամիս ու կես ա գուշակող չկա, ասեմ  
> 
> Բոկա Խունիորսի նախկին դարպասապահ Ալդո Բոբադիլլան ա


նոր նակր դնելու իրավունքը նորեն ձերն է ...

----------


## Լեո

> նոր նակր դնելու իրավունքը նորեն ձերն է ...


Ես այդ իրավունքը համեստորեն զիջում եմ նրան, ով ուզում է այն իրացնել  :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

Ձեր թույտվությամբ մի նկար էլ ես դնեմ  :Blush: 


Էս ով ա?

----------


## World

> Ես դնում եմ մի նկար դուք փորձում եք գուշակել: Գուշակողը կպահի նոր նկար, լավ?
> __________________________________________ _______________


SHONE WRITE-PHILIPS-ն ա. Ճիշտ եմ?

----------


## World

> Ձեր թույտվությամբ մի նկար էլ ես դնեմ 
> 
> 
> Էս ով ա?



Էս Redondo-ն ա. Ժամանակին REAL-ուն էր խաղում. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

Cesare (12.12.2009), Yellow Raven (08.12.2009), Արիացի (08.12.2009)

----------


## Cesare

*




 World-ի խոսքերից
					

Էս Redondo-ն ա. Ժամանակին REAL-ուն էր խաղում.


Հաա, նկար դիր ...
*

----------


## Լեո

Դե կռահեք՝ ով ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Yeghoyan

Լարսո՞ն

----------


## Լեո

> Լարսո՞ն


Մալադեց 
Դե դու դիր  :Wink:

----------


## Yeghoyan

դե ասեք :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> դե ասեք


իսկական ֆուտբոլային տանկ :LOL: Անելկա:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> իսկական ֆուտբոլային տանկԱնելկա:


և իհարկե ոչ :Tongue: սխալ է

----------


## Gayl

> և իհարկե ոչսխալ է


Իյաաա :LOL:  դե ուրեմն Կալունա:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Իյաաա դե ուրեմն Կալունա:


էլի սխալա :Tongue:

----------


## Gayl

> էլի սխալա


Արյաաաաաաաա ես էլ գիտեմ Չելսիիցա:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Արյաաաաաաաա ես էլ գիտեմ Չելսիիցա:


չէ Չելսիից չի, ու մի հատ էլ հուշում, չի էլ խաղացել Չելսիում :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> չէ Չելսիից չի, ու մի հատ էլ հուշում, չի էլ խաղացել Չելսիում


Գայլը չլինեմ թե ես սրան չգտնեմ :LOL:  Անելկային էր նման դրա համար էլ ուշադիր ֆորմին չնայեցի, մի երկու հոգու մտքիս մեջ պահած ունեմ, ստուգեմ ասեմ:

----------


## Gayl

Եթե էսի Արսենալի Քեմբելը չի ուրեմն վերջ :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Սոլ Քեմպբելն ա  :Yes:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Եթե էսի Արսենալի Քեմբելը չի ուրեմն վերջ


փաստորեն դու Գայլն ես :Smile:  նկարն իրաննա, հերթն էլ քոննա, դիր նոր նկար

----------

Gayl (04.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> փաստորեն դու Գայլն ես նկարն իրաննա, հերթն էլ քոննա, դիր նոր նկար


Հեշտա, բայց քանի որ իմ ամենասիրած ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկնա ուրեմն կդնեմ

----------


## Yeghoyan

Արսենալից Բեռկամպ  :Xeloq:  երևի

----------


## Լեո

Լինկում անունը կա  :Smile:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Լինկում անունը կա


 :LOL: հա էլի
բայց ես չեմ նայել :Blush:  դրա համար էլ գրել էի երևի, հաստատ չէի հիշում

դե ուրիշ նկար դրեք

----------


## Սերխիո

վերսկսելու համար հեշտ նկար :Wink:

----------


## Yeghoyan

Ալոնսո՞  :Xeloq:

----------


## REAL_ist

Զվոնիմիր Բոբանը չի?

----------

Սերխիո (05.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

իրավացի ես, Ռեալիստ ջան

----------


## Սերխիո

Վահան ջան ,մի դժվար բան դիր

----------


## REAL_ist

գուշակեք :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

Տայվոն ա ՞

----------


## REAL_ist

Չէ, հին գելերիցա  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ամունիկե ՞

----------


## REAL_ist

Չէ  :Smile:  Բայց հուշեմ, Տայվոյին մի մի խաղային որակով շատ նմանա:

----------


## Սերխիո

Իքպեբա

----------


## REAL_ist

կրկին ոչ

----------


## Սերխիո

Ամոկաչի

----------


## REAL_ist

նիխտ, Նիգերիայի սաղ զբոռնին կասես?  :Jpit:  Հենակետային կիսապաշտպան բեսամփթ ուդառով:

----------


## Սերխիո

Բաբանգիդա

----------


## REAL_ist

նետ, Բաբանգիդան հարձակվող էր :Secret:

----------


## Սերխիո

ում գիտեյի 96-98 թվերից ասի, բացի Բաբյարոյից, Կանուից ,Օկոչայից,որոնք հաստատ նման չեն նկարին
Ֆաթիմա Խանումի օրն եմ ընգել

----------


## REAL_ist

Սանդեյ Օլիսեհ  :Smile:

----------

Սերխիո (05.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

Աաաաաա՜, Դորտմունդում էլ խաղում էր

----------

REAL_ist (05.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Արսենալից Բեռկամպ  երևի


Կներեք որ սպասեցնում եմ, ինետս անջատել էին, հա Բեռկամպն ա:

----------


## Gayl

Հիմա ովա՞ նկար դնում:

----------


## Սերխիո

հներից :Cool:

----------


## REAL_ist

ես փաս

----------


## Gayl

> հներից


Էս խոռվատների անտիկ դեմքերիցա :LOL:  կարողա 98 թվերի խաղացողա՞:
Մի քիչ հեշտ դիր թե չէ սենց հետաքրքիր չի :Sad:

----------


## Gayl

> ես փաս


Իբր էտ ռոժը ո՞վ պտի ճանաչի :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

Էսի ավելի հեշտ ա քան անտիկ խոռվատը :LOL:

----------


## Արիացի

> Էսի ավելի հեշտ ա քան անտիկ խոռվատը


Էս Ալան Շիրերը չի՞  :Smile:

----------

Gayl (05.02.2010)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> հներից


Սոլդո Զվոնոմիր

----------

Սերխիո (05.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

Սոլդոն ա…

----------


## Սերխիո

1.
2.

----------


## Լեո

1. Հարի Լինեքեր  :Smile: 
2.Սեբաստիան Դայսլեր  :Smile: 

Սերխիո ջան, անունները նկարներիի լինկերում կան: Դնելուց առաջ նկարի անունը փոխիր, մեկ ուրիշ տեղ upload արա, նոր դիր: Կամ առանց upload անելու ուղղակի դիր  :Wink: 

Դե մի ուրիշ ֆուտբոլիստի նկար տեղադրիր, գուշակենք  :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (06.02.2010), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (05.02.2010), Սերխիո (05.02.2010)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Սերխիո ջան, անունները նկարներիի լինկերում կան: Դնելուց առաջ նկարի անունը փոխիր, մեկ ուրիշ տեղ upload արա, նոր դիր: Կամ առանց upload անելու ուղղակի դիր


Ես էլ եմ տենց "գուշակել" ::}:

----------


## Լեո

> Ես էլ եմ տենց "գուշակել"


Մալադեց, ազնվությունդ դրվատանքի ա արժանի  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

Ովա՞ նկար դնում:

----------


## Սերխիո

մի քիչ ջահել վախտերն ա :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

մեկել սրան :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

1. Մեսուտ Օզիլ
2.  :Think:

----------

Սերխիո (06.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

Օզիլը ճիշտ ա, ես մտածված «վերդերի» ֆորմովը չդրի…

----------


## REAL_ist

Շոթա Արվելադձե

----------

Yellow Raven (06.02.2010), Սերխիո (06.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

կրագին տղայա

----------


## Սերխիո

ևս մեկը հներից

----------


## Yellow Raven

Առաջինին չգիտեմ :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

Վահիկ ջան ,քո մոտից կը՞խմբագրես

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Վահիկ ջան ,քո մոտից կը՞խմբագրես


Խմբագրեցի արդեն :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

քանի ճարել եմ, էս հեշտ նկարն էլ տեղադրեմ

----------


## Yellow Raven

> քանի ճարել եմ, էս հեշտ նկարն էլ տեղադրեմ


Էս նկարի վերևը գրածա անունը :Jpit: 
Բայց ես իրան սենց լիքոտ չեմ հիշում, պոնչոյա :LOL:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> կրագին տղայա


էսի Կորդոբանա՞

----------


## REAL_ist

Էս ինչ հին դեմքա, Կիլի Գոնսալեսնա

----------

Սերխիո (07.02.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

> ևս մեկը հներից


 Ալդաիրնա :Cool:

----------

Yellow Raven (07.02.2010), Սերխիո (07.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

էս մեկը իմ կարծիքով  դժվար պտի լինի

----------


## REAL_ist

Տիտուս Բրամբլ

----------

Սերխիո (09.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

Վահան ջան , ձեռդ կրակն եմ ընկել … ճիշտ ա

----------


## REAL_ist

Միակ շանսդ 90ականների սկզբերնա  :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

դե  գտի է  :Tongue:  :Cool:

----------


## REAL_ist

Էս բա գնտելու բանա? Բեռնար Լամային ոնց կարողա չիմանամ :Cool:

----------

Yellow Raven (09.02.2010), Սերխիո (09.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

գժվել կարելի ա :Angry2: 
ճիշտ ա :Beee:

----------


## Սերխիո

ով ա Մարդոննային համբուրում :Cool: 

էսի չես գտնի :Wink:  :Tongue: 


լա~վ , էս մեկնել ,թո հեշտ լինի :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

2-րդի դեմքը նագլի ծանոթա, առաջինինը չի երևում  :Jpit:  երրորդնել Կավենագինա

----------

Yellow Raven (09.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

Դե երկրորդինը ասա է, դե ասա :Tongue: 
Հ.Գ.
առաջինի հուշում...

----------


## REAL_ist

Չէ, որ չեմ հիշել, չեմ էլ հիշի, հուշումա պետք:

Չէ ախպեր, դու աչկիս քո 80ականներնես խոդի տվել  :LOL:  ես փաս

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Դե երկրորդինը ասա է, դե ասա
> Հ.Գ.
> առաջինի հուշում...


Առաջինը Կաննիջան ա

----------

Սերխիո (09.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

ճիշտ ա Կանիջիան …

երկրորդն էլ Ժան Պիեռ Պապենն ա, Վահան ջան :Tongue:

----------

Yellow Raven (10.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

նորից սկսեցի

----------


## Սերխիո

էս էլ …

----------


## REAL_ist

Սանոգո ու Կլաուդիո Լոպեզ

----------

Սերխիո (11.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

Ճիշտ ա…

----------


## Լեո

Հենց տեսնում եմ, որ էս թեմայի վերջին գրառումը Real_ist-ինն ա, առանց թեման բացելու հասկանում եմ, որ սաղ նկարները արդեն գուշակված են  :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (11.02.2010), Սերխիո (11.02.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

:Jpit:  աչկիս ես պետքա դնեմ, գուշակեք :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

Մարկ Յուլիանո ,մյուս   վերմիշելին հլը տեղը չեմ բերել

----------

REAL_ist (11.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

Դինո Բաջոյին եմ  մի քիչ նմանացնում

----------


## REAL_ist

մյուսը Բաջոն չի  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

ուրեմն Լացիոյի Ատեֆանո Ֆիորեն ա, մի քիչ ռակուրսի մոմենտ ա, ես սենց աբուռ-ջուբուռ  նկարներ չեմ դնում, են էլ փոքր

----------

REAL_ist (11.02.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

Ճիշտա:

----------

Սերխիո (11.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

1,
2,
3,

----------


## REAL_ist

1. Կռոլդռուպ
2. Համշիկ
3. Լյորիս

----------

Սերխիո (19.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

կասկած չունեյի

Հ.գ.
սայթ ասեք,որտեղ տեղափոխեմ  ու անվանափոխեմ

----------


## Լեո

> կասկած չունեյի
> 
> Հ.գ.
> սայթ ասեք,որտեղ տեղափոխեմ  ու անվանափոխեմ


http://www.tinypic.com/

----------

Սերխիո (19.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

1,

Վահան ջան ,բռնվի :Tongue: 
2.
3.

----------


## Լեո

Կլինի՞ ես պատասխանեմ  :Blush: 

Orlando Engelaar

Չնայած խիստ կասկածում եմ:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Կլինի՞ ես պատասխանեմ 
> 
> Orlando Engelaar


կլինի , իհարկե կլինի, բայց Էնգելարը չի , հիմա չի խաղում

----------


## Սերխիո

մեկել էս էսօրվա համար …Ճ

----------


## Լեո

Վերջինը Արդա Թուրանն ա:

----------

REAL_ist (19.02.2010), Սերխիո (19.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

Արդա Թուրանը ճիշտ ա... :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

2-րդը գիտեմ, Յան Ռաշնա, 3-ը հարձակվող էր, բայց անունը չեմ հիշում

----------


## Սերխիո

> 2-րդը գիտեմ, Յան Ռաշնա, 3-ը հարձակվող էր, բայց անունը չեմ հիշում


1. Ես Մադրիդի հետ մեկտեղ արդեն 10-11 տարի ա Մարսել եմ բալետ անում , ու ասեմ , որ մի տաս տարի առաջ , էս տղեն իմ սիրած հարձակվողներից էր ու զույգ էր կազմում Ֆաբրիցիո Ռավանելիի հետ :Tongue: 

2. Ճիշտ ա  :Wink: 

3. հուշում ՝ խաղացել ա Գալաթասարյում ու Ռումինացի ա :Cool:

----------


## REAL_ist

Չէ, Ռավանելիի Մարսելին ծանոթ չեմ, ռումինացու անունն էլ դժվար հիշեմ

----------


## Սերխիո

Տեսա պատասխանող չկա 

1, Իբրահիմ Բակայոկո
3, Ադրիան Իլիե

----------

Yellow Raven (24.02.2010), Լեո (27.02.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Ըսիկ վո՞վ է  :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

Դանիելե Դե Ռոսսի  :Xeloq:

----------


## Լեո

> Դանիելե Դե Ռոսսի


Չէ  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

ազգությւոնը գրի, տեղը բերենք

----------


## Լեո

> ազգությւոնը գրի, տեղը բերենք


Հոլանդացի ա  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Երկար տարիներ խաղացել ա Թվենտեում:

----------


## Լեո

> Ըսիկ վո՞վ է


Քանի որ գուշակող չեղավ, ասեմ. Հոյբախն ա  :Smile:  http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeroen_Heubach

Ով ցանկանում ա, կարող ա նկար դնել  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Հիշեցի՞ք   :Smile:

----------


## Guest

> Հիշեցի՞ք


Ժուլին ա՞:  :Shok:  Մի քիչ նման ա…

----------


## Լեո

> Ժուլին ա՞:  Մի քիչ նման ա…


Հա, հենց ինքն ա, որ կա  :Smile: 

Դե մի նկար էլ դու դիր, գուշակենք  :Wink:

----------


## Guest



----------


## insider

Ռամոսն ա՞

----------


## Guest

> Ռամոսն ա՞


 :Nono:  ոչ

----------


## insider

Բատիստուտա՞ն  :Think:

----------

Ambrosine (13.06.2014)

----------


## Guest

> Բատիստուտա՞ն


Ինքն ա, շարունակի:

----------


## insider

Համեցեք`

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Համեցեք`


Կանտոնա

----------

insider (16.06.2014)

----------


## insider

Մեկից մեկ Յոհան ջան:  :Smile:

----------

Յոհաննես (16.06.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Հեշտոտ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հեշտոտ


Իշտոյա՞ն ...

----------

insider (16.06.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Իշտոյա՞ն ...


չէ  :Jpit:

----------


## մարիօ

Ոնց որ Ռամոսը լինի մի տաս տարի առաջ:  :LOL:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ոնց որ Ռամոսը լինի մի տաս տարի առաջ:


չէ,ժողովուրդ դուք Եվրո 2004-ը չե՞ք նայել  :Think:

----------


## insider

> չէ,ժողովուրդ դուք Եվրո 2004-ը չե՞ք նայել


Չիլիից ա՞ :Think: , անունը չեմ հիշում:

Հ,Գ Թե ասա Չիլին ինչ գործ ունի Եվրոյում այ խելոք  :LOL:

----------

John (17.06.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Չիլիից ա՞, անունը չեմ հիշում:
> 
> Հ,Գ Թե ասա Չիլին ինչ գործ ունի Եվրոյում այ խելոք


 :LOL:  Չեխ է  :Jpit:

----------


## insider

Միլան Բարոշը  :Think:

----------

Տրիբուն (17.06.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Միլան Բարոշը


այո  :Jpit:  Էդ ժամանակ լավագույն ռմբարկու դարձավ,բացի էդ Լիվերում ահագին լավ էր խաղում  :Smile:

----------

insider (17.06.2014)

----------


## Լեո

Ո՞վ է նա  :Think:

----------


## Tiger29

> Ո՞վ է նա


Լիոնել Մեսսի:
Բայց ոնց որ Ռոնալդուի վիզը դրած լինի)

----------


## Լեո

> Լիոնել Մեսսի:
> Բայց ոնց որ Ռոնալդուի վիզը դրած լինի)


Մեսսի՞, թե՞ Ռոնալդու:

Հլը լավ նայի  :Jpit:

----------


## Tiger29

> Մեսսի՞, թե՞ Ռոնալդու:
> 
> Հլը լավ նայի


Չգիտեմ, ինձ թվացել ա թե ֆոտոշոփ ա` երկուսի խառնուրդն ա:
ՄեսՌոնա:

----------


## Լեո

> Չգիտեմ, ինձ թվացել ա թե ֆոտոշոփ ա` երկուսի խառնուրդն ա:
> ՄեսՌոնա:


Այ հիմա ճիշտ գուշակեցիր, Մեսսինալդուն ա :Ճ

----------


## Tiger29

Գուշակեք: Ինչ կապ ունեն իրար հետ ու ասեք որոնք են իրանց ամենամեծ նվաճումները?

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Գուշակեք: Ինչ կապ ունեն իրար հետ ու ասեք որոնք են իրանց ամենամեծ նվաճումները?


Երկուսն էլ Լոնդոնյան ակումբներում են խաղացել ու 98թվին դարձել են ԱԱ-ի չեմպիոն

----------

Tiger29 (29.11.2015)

----------


## John

> Երկուսն էլ Լոնդոնյան ակումբներում են խաղացել ու 98թվին դարձել են ԱԱ-ի չեմպիոն


Կյաժոյին չգիտեմ, Դեսային մեր ախպերն ա ))

----------

Tiger29 (29.11.2015)

----------


## Tiger29

> Կյաժոյին չգիտեմ, Դեսային մեր ախպերն ա ))


Կյաժոյի անունը պատմության մեջ ավելի մեծ տառերով ա գրված 98-ին))
Ու համ էլ 2000-ին էլ են երկուսով Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն դարձել:

----------


## Լեո

> Կյաժոյի անունը պատմության մեջ ավելի մեծ տառերով ա գրված 98-ին))
> Ու համ էլ 2000-ին էլ են երկուսով Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն դարձել:


Էմանուել Պետի
Բարսելոնա, 2000-2001
 :Smile:

----------

Tiger29 (30.11.2015)

----------


## Tiger29

> Էմանուել Պետի
> Բարսելոնա, 2000-2001


Պետիտ-90+3-----3-0

----------

